# Innovative Marine tanks



## htjunkie (Jul 20, 2012)

Anyone experienced with this tank in particular?

http://www.innovative-marine.com/nuvo-aquarium/mini38-black-stands.html


----------



## eatmysox (Jul 24, 2012)

I have used one and it is quite a nice tank. I prefer them to the bio cubes because of the open concept filtration. They also have media reactors for them now 

Sent by little green men....


----------



## htjunkie (Jul 20, 2012)

Thanks, this tank is designed to be all in one. Down the road if I wanted to setup a sump and other hardware, would it be possible to still use the same tank?


----------

